
Dropbox to add native G Suite integration in new partnership with Google - kody
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/01/dropbox-to-add-native-g-suite-integration-in-new-partnership-with-google/?ncid=rss
======
askvictor
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16493903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16493903)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

